# Sunset in Ipswich - First weekend in June



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

I have been rambling on at Shane so much about how beautiful the site we are staying on is he has decided to come and visit the first weekend in June. If anyone else fancies it please join us. There are superb facilities here (except showers). We have the use of a small barn in case of poor weather to get together in, a BBQ area, a professional Boules area etc.

We are on the second highest location in Suffolk and have lovely views. Up the road is possibly the best farm butchers and deli in the country. There are two pubs within a mile. Within a mile there is a golf club and Ipswich with its superb docklands style development and great shopping is within five miles.

All of this and we are in the middle of the countryside. We woke this morning and Jessica and I spent half an hour watching and counting the rabbits.

see here for more details

stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hey Artona, that's the weekend of the Stratford show!

We had hoped to see you there 

B&M


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kijana said:


> Hey Artona, that's the weekend of the Stratford show!
> 
> We had hoped to see you there
> 
> B&M


Its an alternative to the show for those who don't wish to attend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Stew Stratford is that weekend :roll: :roll: :roll: no poaching please :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Yes Stew Stratford is that weekend :roll: :roll: :roll: no poaching please :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


I'll keep my eye on him boss...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Anyone who wants to cancel Stratford and come to Ipswich Snelly has offered to give a free Dreambox to (he says he gives them away anyway).

Only joking, the last thing I would expect is for anyone to choose Ipswich over Stratford.

Bruce, what are you doing before or after Stratford, fancy a few days in Ipswich. Or the following weekend do you fancy The Fulltimers meet at Top End Farm


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Anyone who wants to cancel Stratford and come to Ipswich Snelly has offered to give a free Dreambox to (he says he gives them away anyway).


And Stew will have his camera out and will do you a free framed 20x16 photo of you stood with your brand new free dreambox... He'll then travel to your home address and take pictures of all your family and pets.

Take advatage of this offer while it lasts, or at least until we run out of money and have to sell our organs just to eat.

8O :lol: 8O :lol: :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Take advatage of this offer while it lasts, or at least until we run out of money and have to sell our organs just to eat.
> 
> 8O :lol: 8O :lol: :roll:


Is soliciting allowed on this site? :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I ment have organs removed... not use organs. :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: :lol: not when you are charging Olley. When did you want that family portrait taken by the way. 

At least Sue should be in one place at the moment. How is she? Are you looking after her and cooking all her meals and making her copious cups of tea or have you sent her back out to work already?


stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew

We're coming over from France & going drekly to the Stratford Show, especially to see you and Shane.

The weekend after we're down in Devon.

We're back to France on the 26th June.


Bruce


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kijana said:


> Hi Stew
> 
> We're coming over from France & going drekly to the Stratford Show, especially to see you and Shane.
> 
> ...


You joking Bruce?? you got me worried.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bruce

Me too. 

Shona has banned me from Shows after I nearly spent £40k at Peterborough :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Funny you say that Stew, I was banned from shows cos I constantly neglect Sal by leaving her on her own with the kids while I go off gassing or sorting peoples satellite tv out.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well my young friend. All I can say is I tried to subtly mention to you at Newark to pay just a little attention to her. All these bad motorhome owners will lead you astray unintentionally.

I find 30 seconds a day keeps Shona quite happy.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well things arn't rosey in the Snell household anyway, check out my advert in the off topic section...


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Stew/Shane

Joking? Moi? You having a larf?

I was hoping to spend thousands with Smelly on a Dream dish and 8 foot satellite, and get you to photograph it for our album, Stew.

Now all those plans are dashed. I don't know where I'm going to get the photosattellic advice I so sorely need.

But don't worry about me, and try not to think of the hurt in Marion's eyes. You just enjoy yourselves in Ipswich. We're not bitter.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its only 160 miles away from Ipswich Bruce... :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

And how many of your Eenglish pounds is that going to cost me at 6 mpg?

I wish I had a pop top C15 van now.

No I don't! I didn't mean that! It just slipped out, honest! The voices in my head told me to say it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I always thought you had a tow car Bruce?? anyway, im only kidding mate.

Someone at the show should have a dreambox they can show you.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> At least Sue should be in one place at the moment. How is she? Are you looking after her and cooking all her meals and making her copious cups of tea or have you sent her back out to work already?
> 
> stew


Hi Stew she's fine, looks very fetching in her pink cast, it's me that needs the sympathy, run off my feet, can you get my: bag, make-up, tea, dinner, breakfast, pencil, paper, mag, drink, cushion etc.

Going to need a holiday.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have a holiday in Ipswich Ian - first weekend in June. 

Come on Bruce Ipswich is not that far from Stratford, not for a European traveller


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Anyone fancy this

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

artona said:


> HI
> 
> Up the road is possibly the best farm butchers and deli in the country.
> stew


Sorry mate, the best farm butcher is  Moor Farm 

dave

656


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Bring some over, first weekend of June and we can let battle commence. Shane can bring something down from the Grimsby Butcher as well


stew


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Stew
Would love to come but as yet we only have a caravan(sorry dirty word  ) and we are away the following weekend at Banham with other goldwingers.

Wendy


----------

